# Where do you guys place your rats' cages in your homes?



## NaughtyZoot (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey Y'all! Just wondering what rooms of your homes you keep your babies' cages in? We have ours in our bedroom. We are living in a small condo right now and the rest of the rooms are all open to each other. We figured as sensitive as their respiratory systems are, it would be best not to put them in the livingroom as it's attached to the kitchen where all kinds of smells and smoke and fumes come from. We do have a guestroom, but we never go in there, and it requires a window unit for AC in the summer, which we figured wouldn't be ideal for them. Our bedroom is quite spacious so there was plenty of room for the cage, and this way we all get to socialize together frequently throughought the day. I do feel like I'd rather they be in the livingroom so they can experience us all day long, but I'm still concerned about fumes and even sounds from the tv. 
Would love your thoughts!


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

I keep my rats in my room. As long as the TV isn't blasting loud (Shouldn't be louder than you talk), they should be fine with it. Desensitization is the key. The first few times that might be nervous of the TV, but once they've heard it a few times they won't care. For example when I first got my current boys, they would get scared when I sneezed. About a week later they would sleep through it. They adapt very well to things. And the only thing I would be concerned with about fumes in your bedroom, would be if you sprayed Febreeze, or perfume in there. Or something with a strong odor that could carry into their cage and upset their respiratory systems.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Our first, smaller cage was in the living room but now that we have a monster mansion, its in the dining room. Its actually a good place for us because we're in and out of there all day. Its one room away from the kitchen and one away from the living room. They love watching me cook actually, I never thought the smells would bother them? They seem to enjoy it and sometimes one will sit on my shoulder while I cook or clean or something.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

We're moving our girls into what will be our living room (technically suppose to be dining room) beside the kitchen. The boys will be upstairs in our room. We'll have a Quad critter nation once the baby girls are old enough to introduce to our older girls and the only places there will be room for them is the new living room or the old living room, which is being converted into a rabbit room for our buns. I'm not worried about cooking smells and I open windows if cooking makes any smoke since its not good for anyone really.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine used to be in the bedroom but we don't have the space any more so they got relocated to the living room. Sometimes we are home all day making noise and they just sleep on through it, I love having them in the room that I spend the most time in


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

mine free range my living room, before i joined here i didnt know rats were super bad for uri's so i have all kinds of stuff i feel i have been in good luck never havin a problem with it i have stopped all but my wax burner with a mild eucalyptus oil and foods have never caused a problem for any of mine


also i keep my cages in my room boys on one side girls on the other


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I have mine in my living room. I couldn't have them in the bed room as I have allergies and I'm a light sleeper - rats are noisy! I love coming home from work, popping down on the couch, turning on the TV and opening the rat cage so we can all relax together.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

When I lived with my parents they stayed in my bedroom, they were noisy and woke me up several times a night. Then I moved in with a cousin and the rats stayed in the office, which was great for sleeping, but they felt so far away all the time.

Now Turtle and I live in my our own apartment and we keep the rats in the living room, their CN sits with the back along the arm of the couch so that they always feel close. The only problem with this is that I can't avoid sharing my food with them; They sit there right next to my face pleading for a bite. For their sake I should probably start eating healthy.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

In the living room next to my compuer table. This is where I spend most of my time (when I am actually home).


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I keep the cage in my bedroom. I have zero space in the living room for it. Plus with all my cats the bedroom is safer for getting her out of the cage without worrying if I drop her or she gets loose.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Our boys are kept in our bedroom. It is a cat free zone and completely rat proof so we can let them out as often as we want and can feel confident that they are safe. The bedroom is the place we spend a lot of time in so it works out well. They did keep us up initially but now that they sleep when we sleep it isn't much of a problem.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

I keep mine in my bed room. I love having her this close but those nights where she doesn't wanna sleep and wants to be loud all night are really REALLY long sleepless nights.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

We keep the lads in our 3rd spare bedroom aka the Rat Room. It's also my office so when I go to do my photography things in there, they get my company (I do go in there every day for a few hours regardless of if I need the PC or not!). I would LOVE them in my living room but our cats have free roam of the whole house apart from the Rat Room. Our biggest male Sanka has anxiety issues which spurs on Cystitis so having them in the living room would just cause a LOT of vet bills!


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

We don't have any yet, but are looking to place them in the hallway with views into the living room, but safely out of the way of our baby and his inquisitive fingers!


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Two cages in the living room. It's not ideal, as the living room is not so big. I had hoped having two cages set up would be temporary and wanted to combine the two groups of boys and have them all together in the double cage but that doesn't look likely as they don't seem to like each other very much.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Our boys and girls have there own room! but sadly the have to share with the squirrel and the mice. The room Isn't huge but is big enough so everyone's cage fits. the rats have a BIG cage because they are spoiled rotten. Of course the boys are on separate side of the room from our ladys


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

We have converted our dining room into the rat room. I made a foldable wall out of corrugated plastic and duct tape to block them from going into the kitchen and rat proofed the rest of the room. We have a small couch in there so I just go in there and sit and play on my iPad while they have full run of the room. I do that twice a day, once in the morning when I get up and once late at night before I go to bed.

We don't really entertain much so we're going to get rid of our dining room table and get a collapsible one instead so that we can move it out of the way and give them a bit more room to play.


----------



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

I put my rats in my living room because I wanted them to be part of our "chaos". They quickly learned our routines and seem to love it. I haven't ever thought about fumes from our kitchen (which is close) bothering them. I think whatever works for your life style will be best for your ratties. I wanted my rats where I spend the most time.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

My boys are in my room. Only place the cage would fit, and my parents gave me the choice of my room or the basement. It can be a pain sometimes, when they're noisy and I'm trying to sleep, but mostly I like being able to reach over and feel my boys kissing my fingers and "talking" to me.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

The girls are in the bedroom, my roommates don't want them anywhere else. Works for me I like to have the animals sleep with me


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

Mine is in the living room of my on campus apartment! That way they don't disturb my roomies during the night as much.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I keep 1 cage in my room and the other in my brother's old room (he's off in college now) I got sick of Blaze huffing and puffing at Jojo so I split them to different rooms. (Working on getting Jojo companions and giving both lots of attention in the mean time)


----------

